# Fussy eater and hidden Food Stashes!



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I have a very fussy Ferret here, One min it looks like he's enjoying his food, the next he's just not interested. He dislikes most dry food and when he does attempt to eat it your be lucky if he has two little bits..... What I have noticed is that he stores food everywhere, in every corner he can find!.

I was advised to leave food available for him, I don't think I am overfeeding him because he seems to leave so much, I am trying to give him food that he should enjoy. Do all Ferrets tend to hide there food or is he being a little rascal! lol
Samanthax


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

sammieanne111 said:


> I think I have a very fussy Ferret here, One min it looks like he's enjoying his food, the next he's just not interested. He dislikes most dry food and when he does attempt to eat it your be lucky if he has two little bits..... What I have noticed is that he stores food everywhere, in every corner he can find!.
> 
> I was advised to leave food available for him, I don't think I am overfeeding him because he seems to leave so much, I am trying to give him food that he should enjoy. Do all Ferrets tend to hide there food or is he being a little rascal! lol
> Samanthax


I've got 2 females that stash their food. I had to keep Mishka inside while she was a bit ill, she was given run of the living room during the day and I'd find food every where  I had to move all the chairs to get underneath them to clean away piles of dry food, treats. Then the next day she was out she'd do it allll over again. Mind you she stores all her toys in the same places too.

My ferrets get dry food left out, then when I give them meat I wait a while to give them a chance to eat it up then take any left overs out (don't want them to stash bits of raw meat around the place attracting flies and such). Stashing is just a ferrety thing


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep this is normal Moonshine and Thor being my worst 2 for it lol. You have to remember though your little ferret was found outside, so he may stash so he knows in his own head I have food there. (it might stop over time when he realises that he is always going to be fed) Have you tried putting a little sun flower/olive oil on his food ferrets like this. As for the dry food he may not like it and prefer meat, I give mine a small amount of dry food daily yet most of the time its left. how do you house him? is he in a rabbit hutch or cage?


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> Yep this is normal Moonshine and Thor being my worst 2 for it lol. You have to remember though your little ferret was found outside, so he may stash so he knows in his own head I have food there. (it might stop over time when he realises that he is always going to be fed) Have you tried putting a little sun flower/olive oil on his food ferrets like this. As for the dry food he may not like it and prefer meat, I give mine a small amount of dry food daily yet most of the time its left. how do you house him? is he in a rabbit hutch or cage?


He has a Cage but he never in it. I have managed to get a couple of rooms that join together Ferret Safe lol... Had a Box made by a neighbour that he sleeps in with his blanket. Funny thing he seems to have a Blanket that he likes to move around the rooms and back tothe box.
He's a funny little fella, just curls up in the blanket in a few different spots of the rooms and sleeps...
He has put weight on but I don't know how the amount of food he stashes 
samanthax


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

forgot to say he ok with a bath but the other day I tipped a bucket of water where we have floor tiles by accident. I tried to stop him getting wet, but he wasn't having any of it he layed in the water and had a good old wash sliding himself across the floor it was so funny,he became very upset with me when I tried to dry him! The weasel dance went on for ages


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwww some are right water babies as i call them, just abit of advice though dont let him too often because it takes oil out the coat and he will make more oil and become more smelly.


----------

